# Woodbury W.A.



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

does anyone know anything about this area,I'm thinking about tryin there for turkeys this spring but i have never been there. Is there any camping? How is the turkey population?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

There is a small primitive camp area that is adequate if you need no electric and water hookups. Here is a map and more info from the DNR web site.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...WoodburyWildlifeArea/tabid/19897/Default.aspx


As far as turkey population I am not the best one to answer that. We camped there for deer bowhunting camp and I never turkey hunted there. My buddies did for several years and I believe they were satisfied with the turkey population.

If primitive camping is not what you were looking for there are a couple of campgrounds near Warsaw and within 10 minutes of the wildlife area.


----------



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info Marion co. isn't the best turkey county in the state.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

My boy & I hunted there last year for youth season & had a ball !!! We tent camped in the campground & it was adequate. There are plenty of birds , but they're not easy. We were on several, but never closed the deal .............. but we're pretty new to this. He passed on a couple jakes (he's killed a couple) & we had a big tom come in but wouldn't come out from behind a clump of briars. I could see him, but son couldn't as I was set up 20 yards behind & to the side of my boy. We wore ourselves out on those darn birds, but had a blast. Get down there early & vist the ranger station for some pointers.
Let me know if you need more info.
T


----------



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks T I talked to my boy tonight and he said he would like to go there during youth to do a little scouting and hunting. prob won't go there again until the third week so we can hunt all day. That way we can make the most of a long weekend and maybe there won't be as many people.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I talked to my son last night & he said he wants to head back down this year. I'll let you know what we find & if you're going to be around, maybe we can get together & compare notes.
T.


----------



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

sounds good we're going to drive there sometime next month just to check out the lay of the land.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Check out the north end first


----------

